# [Sistema de Archivo] Comando sobre Inodo y Bloque

## deovex

Con que comando puedo utilizar para revisar cuanto inodo y bloque tiene sobre la particion ya que no recuerdo haber formateado con mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdaX o mkfs.ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024 /dev/sdaX.

Gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

dumpe2fs te puede dar esa información, y mucha más.

----------

## deovex

Muchas gracias i92guboj lo probare.

Saludos.

----------

## deovex

i92guboj, una consulta, si formateo varias veces sobre la particion para hacer pruebas (Reiserfs, ext2,3,4, JFS, etc...), ¿Afectara al disco duro?.

Gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *deovex wrote:*   

> i92guboj, una consulta, si formateo varias veces sobre la particion para hacer pruebas (Reiserfs, ext2,3,4, JFS, etc...), ¿Afectara al disco duro?.
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Saludos.

 

¿Al disco a nivel físico? No. 

Es decir, no más que cualquier otra operación de escritura/escritura leve. Todas las operaciones en un disco producen, muy a la larga, un desgaste, que al final hace que el disco acabe fallando. Pero por lo demás, el formateo no es más nocivo para el disco que la copia de un pequeño archivo de texto de un lugar a otro.

----------

## deovex

Gracias i92guboj.

----------

